# Hand me Downs



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't take in any rescues right now because I am in the middle of moving and will probably be in a rental for awhile (landlords are already picky about 2 fluffbutts). The whole packing and getting ready to leave thing also cuts into my ability to help transport. However while packing I realized that my fluffbutt collection of collars, leashes, clothes, carry bags, blankets, beds, and toys has grown to a staggering size and some of it we no longer use. It is still in good shape or good working order but they have moved on. It seems a waste to throw stuff like that away when dogs who have nothing might need them. Do rescue groups take donations of "gently used" items? And if so, how do I get in contact with someone to find out what they need?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Our local shelter takes anything like that, even old towels that can be thrown in and used as a bed. If your items are in good shape there might even be members here who would like to buy them from you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You bet we need them!!

Bless your heart. :chili: :chili: 

Box the stuff up, girlfriend!!

PM me with your address. I will send a call tag, via UPS.
You will not have to worry about anything, other than having
it boxed. No shipping charges, just have it boxed, and available
for UPS :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> You bet we need them!!
> 
> Bless your heart. :chili: :chili:
> 
> ...



EDIT: To say: For NMR, NOT me.

Your donations would be through a UPS call-tag,
and directly sent to Northcentral Maltese Rescue.

Also, tax deductible.


----------

